# Fantasy Footy League 2011 - 2012



## wavey davey (Jul 23, 2011)

Blimey, 

You lot are more eager than me!

The league is up and running.

All youse who were in it last year, if you used the same details your team _should_ auto register into the league. 21 of us in already!

If not, the code to use is 78441-62736, and the site is http://fantasy.premierleague.com/

As Delia might drunkenly say: "Come on!! Where are you!!!"


----------



## chieftain (Jul 25, 2011)

NoLike Chicken Badge FC is in.

Come on!!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 25, 2011)

wavey davey said:


> All youse who were in it last year, if you used the same details your team _should_ auto register into the league. 21 of us in already!


Oh yeah, look at that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hackney Angels are back - can't see that cup competition yet - am I missing something? I didn't join it early enough last season.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 25, 2011)

Created this new thread by splitting from the 2010-2011 thread, which is here if you want to see it - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/329206-Fantasy-Footy-League-2010-2011


----------



## wavey davey (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheers LL.

Marty, if you have your team in, it will enter the cup automatically.
Cant remember when they start this, but you should see it on your team page in the week they start it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

wavey davey said:


> Cheers LL.
> 
> Marty, if you have your team in, it will enter the cup automatically.
> Cant remember when they start this, but you should see it on your team page in the week they start it.



there's two different cups isn't there - one random, and one within the urban75 league?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Hackney Angels are back - can't see that cup competition yet - am I missing something? I didn't join it early enough last season.


 
If you mean the head to head league Marty, the code's in the first post - head to head leagues don't automatically carry over apparently.

We can't merge leagues so maybe best if I delete the 'normal' league I set up now that wavey davey's reappeared? Tho I can't edit first post any more so can't change the reference to the league.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually it's not in the header any more is it! 

*The code for the head to head is 14478-55138*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Actually it's not in the header any more is it!
> 
> *The code for the head to head is 14478-55138*


 
cheers, I'm in that too.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in.  Team is way from finalised though.  Will work on it over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 26, 2011)

I presume you can still make unlimited transfers until the start of the season?


----------



## starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah, have just realised im in both Leagues.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Looking at the percentages of teams picking a certain player, there are some interesting things thrown up already...
> 
> Suarez is the most picked forward, more people have picked Torres than Drogba. More people have picked Hernandez than Rooney. Berbatov is the 26th most selected forward and Tevez is 30th.
> 
> ...


Oh God, I'm so average 

Really annoyed as last season Hernandez was my little gem, now every fucker wants him  (Although, I think Rooney's picked more than him now) Pissed off Dempsey is so expensive this season too, he was one of my bargains.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2011)

So anyone got any tips as to who will be this seasons Charlie Adam, Clint Dempsey or um....Robert Huth?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 28, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> So anyone got any tips as to who will be this seasons Charlie Adam, Clint Dempsey or um....Robert Huth?


 
Sinclair at Swansea? Lots of people going for N'Zogbia as he heads for the dizzy heights of Villa Park.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 1, 2011)

If (big '"if") Sneijder goes to Man Utd, I'll shift my whole team around to get the funds to buy him. He was one of the stars of my World Cup FF team, and I think he'd be pretty hand for Utd too.

I'm trying to decide whether Modric is worth it, both if or if not he goes to Chelsea. I'm not sure he will be, as lots of others are going to have him too, and I'm not sure he's actually one of those players who will get you lots of points in FF.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

He'd be 12m - and he might be worth it too.

Not worth having man city strikers as they dont score enough and there are too many of them.  Expecting them to win 8-0 against Swansea though, so might pick one to get my season off to a flyer.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 4, 2011)

20 teams in the head to head so far. Room for another 18.

Code to join is 14478-55138


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 7, 2011)

Moar stats.

There are only 2 Man Utd players (Nani, Young) and 1 Chelsea player (Malouda) in the top 30 most selected midfielders. Suprisingly Liverpool have 6 (Adam, Downing, Henderson,Mereiles, Kuyt, Maxi Rodriguez)

There are no Arsenal players selected in the top 25 most selected defenders.

There are no Chelsea players in the top 10 most selected forwards. More people have picked Torres (16th) than Berbatov (22nd) or Tevez (26th)

1109 people have picked Jovanovic who has moved from Liverpool to Anderlecht. 1902 people have picked Zhirkov, who has moved from Chelsea to Anzhi Makhachkala in Russia.


More people have picked Suarez (Liverpool) who is the most selected forward, than Rooney and Hernandez (both Man Utd) combined who are third and fourth most selected.

Vidic (Man Utd) is the only defender in the top 10 most selected with a value of more than 6.0million

Wigan and Swansea has the smallest FFL squads (19 players); Liverpool and Man Utd have the largest (28 players)


----------



## passenger (Aug 7, 2011)

nmae change this year im *inter the zone*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2011)

FC Puddy now into pre-season training


----------



## N_igma (Aug 11, 2011)

Let's be having you!!!!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2011)

Room for 4 more I think in the head to head league. Join now before it's too late!

Code is 14478-55138


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i'm there !


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2011)

Im in this for the first time - team is called Upsetters - see you on the pitch 

Has anyone got any general FF advice - do strikers generate more points than defenders so are worth investing in - that kind of thing?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Room for 4 more I think in the head to head league. Join now before it's too late!
> 
> Code is 14478-55138


nice one mate, i'm in


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Im in this for the first time - team is called Upsetters - see you on the pitch
> 
> Has anyone got any general FF advice - do strikers generate more points than defenders so are worth investing in - that kind of thing?



There's a FAQ with all the scoring info.

Midfielders will generate most of your points in general (they score more point for goals and also for clean sheets)..

Altho a good defence is also really handy. Everyone's got their own style tho!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2011)

gabi said:


> Midfielders will generate most of your points in general (they score more point for goals and also for clean sheets)..


As it happens i spent most of my cash there - Lennon, Bale (COYS!) and Nani + someone else - thanks, I'll read up on it. This is just a warm up season for me (making my excuses now!)


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

here's the faq

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/rules/


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 12, 2011)

My team. Not happy with it really, had to get rid of Wilshire and Suarez so just gutted it and started again.

Hart  
Terry  Ferdinand  Kompany  
Arshavin  Barton  Silva  Downing  
Agbonlahor  Pavlyuchenko  Carroll  

Marshall  Alonso  Tiote  Shittu


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

Barton's not gonna start surely?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just finalised my team for the weekend - very quickly as only had 5 mins of lunch left.  I had 3 spurs and 1 everton so needed to get most of them out.

Anyone know how the wildcards are going to work this year? (off the top of their head without me having to read the rules)


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 12, 2011)

good point. needed a 6m player and he seemed the best of a bad lot.

got rid of arshavin and got bale and aquilani instead, aquilani may start as suarez is doubtful,.


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

lol. i reckon barton's got more chance, or at least getting on as a sub than aquilani!

according to joey's twitter feed he's quite confident


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Just finalised my team for the weekend - very quickly as only had 5 mins of lunch left. I had 3 spurs and 1 everton so needed to get most of them out.
> 
> Anyone know how the wildcards are going to work this year? (off the top of their head without me having to read the rules)


can someone explain thist to me - i have to spurs players, so should i sub them ahead of the weekend? on the faqs it says that if a mach i postponed they'll probably get 2 games in the next week

"Any players you have from that team will score 0 for that Gameweek. Players will play twice in a future Gameweek, when the game is rescheduled."

So, if I put them back in the following week, and they get two games i'll be up an extra match for those two players, compared to squads without spurs/everton players? Have i got that right? thanks


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2011)

ska invita said:


> can someone explain thist to me - i have to spurs players, so should i sub them ahead of the weekend? on the faqs it says that if a mach i postponed they'll probably get 2 games in the next week
> 
> "Any players you have from that team will score 0 for that Gameweek. Players will play twice in a future Gameweek, when the game is rescheduled."
> 
> So, if I put them back in the following week, and they get two games i'll be up an extra match for those two players, compared to squads without spurs/everton players? Have i got that right? thanks



This is where your tactics come in and how much attention you will pay in future weeks and what subs you will do etc.

To take my team and my thinking.  I had four players out of action this weekend.  If I didn't take advantage of the free transfers and left it as it was, 3 would be on the bench but I would have one guaranteed no scorer in my team.  Then if anyone else didn't play for any reason, am down to a smaller scoring team.

I would rather re-jig my team now to maximise my scoring for this weekend and then use the 1 per week transfer to transfer in players who are playing more than one game in future weeks.  That way I am getting the best of both.

It's up to you how you want to do it though.  Last season I wasn't very pro-active in my transfers and think that really lost me a loit of points.  When I started paying attention in the second half of the season it made a big difference.

No idea if that actually makes sense by the way and I'm sure more expereinced peopel will be able to advise further.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2011)

that does make sense, thanks - i noticed there's an auto-sub thing that kicks in for non-starting players as well though? adds to the confusion a bit... i thought in faqs it says non-starters just get zero points. oh well, i'll watch and learn this year. doubt i can ever be bothered to really be proactive enough to maximise my points - till the bug bites me at least!


----------



## gabi (Aug 12, 2011)

no, your subs come in the order you've chosen in the 'my team' bit.

but if they dont play either then obv it keeps the original player on the field and awards them 0 points.

tis a good idea to have subs who are guaranteed starters, even if they play for a shit side rather than a mediocre player from a big club who only gets the 10 mins here and there.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 12, 2011)

ska invita said:


> can someone explain thist to me - i have to spurs players, so should i sub them ahead of the weekend? on the faqs it says that if a mach i postponed they'll probably get 2 games in the next week
> 
> "Any players you have from that team will score 0 for that Gameweek. Players will play twice in a future Gameweek, when the game is rescheduled."



good point, forgot bout that. wanna get off to a flyer, so binning bale now..


----------



## Leafster (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble logging into the Fantasy Football League website this morning?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it's just busy. Keep trying.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2011)

Always like this on first weekend and the half hour up to 11-30 on sat mornings. If you get in stay in - don't log out.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers big eejit and butchers. Still can't get in. Fortunately, I did a bit of tinkering briefly yesterday but I wanted to finalise the line-up today.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 13, 2011)

I've had trouble this past two days! I've got two spurs players, an everton player and suarez in my starting 11 ffs!


----------



## Leafster (Aug 13, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I've had trouble this past two days! I've got two spurs players, an everton player and suarez in my starting 11 ffs!


I had Jagielka (sp?) and suarez but that's why I was tinkering yesterday to remove them.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 13, 2011)

Leafster said:


> I had Jagielka (sp?) and suarez but that's why I was tinkering yesterday to remove them.



Aye I got them plus Assou-Ekotto and Hutton who's probably gonna leave as well! I really didn't think this one through lol!


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm epic fail trying to login, setup my team so long ago now I cant even remember who I chose lol. Should really be tinkering with it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 13, 2011)

Well at least they've got the excuse that no one knew the Premier League season was due to start today and that they might need a bit of extra server capacity </sarcasm>


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Well at least they've got the excuse that no one knew the Premier League season was due to start today and that they might need a bit of extra server capacity </sarcasm>



Amateurs eh


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Easy enough to get onto the login page, just no further. About 10 fails so far, whats the cut off time for sorting squads before todays matches.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 13, 2011)

Cut off is 11:30, I think.
I'm getting incorrect user/password messages  but I know it's right.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 13, 2011)

had loads of trouble logging in yesterday and this morning

quick question - can you set up private mini leagues once eveything has started - ie beyond the 11.30 deadline this morning?


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeh Im getting Error logging in. Please check your details and try again. When they are autosaved from the last time I logged in.
Even doubted that and put in manually, no dice. Server fail.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm 40mins of trying to login and still nothing, looks like Ill have to hope for the best.
No idea whose in my team at all  let alone if Ive players not playing today in first team. No rejigging team either, bleh.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2011)

Not much use now, but it generally eases about 12-15/30. Which is obv too late to chnage anything this week. That's why you need to set aside 30 minutes whilst you're having your tea on friday nights.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Tbh Id completely forgotten Id entered this, first year Ive bothered. Wasn't until the thread came up in new posts that it twigged.
Considering team may have needed redoing from scratch, a rather bad move. Assuming you wont get a huge number of transfers each week to rectify whatever problems I may have caused myself by overlooking this.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> had loads of trouble logging in yesterday and this morning
> 
> quick question - can you set up private mini leagues once eveything has started - ie beyond the 11.30 deadline this morning?



You can set up private leagues at any stage I think. they would just start week 2, or whenever.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2011)

newme said:


> Tbh Id completely forgotten Id entered this, first year Ive bothered. Wasn't until the thread came up in new posts that it twigged.
> Considering team may have needed redoing from scratch, a rather bad move. Assuming you wont get a huge number of transfers each week to rectify whatever problems I may have caused myself by overlooking this.



You do get a wildcard (2 actually I think) which allows you to replace as many players as you want.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

big eejit said:


> You do get a wildcard (2 actually I think) which allows you to replace as many players as you want.



Ah well one would do if Ive left it in a mess. Have a nagging feeling Ive one or two Everton/Tottenham players in first team which wont help me off to a great start.


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 13, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Cut off is 11:30, I think.
> I'm getting incorrect user/password messages but I know it's right.



same here, I think it is a major fuckup for a site like this

in some leagues there's money involved ffs


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 13, 2011)

newme said:


> Ah well one would do if Ive left it in a mess. Have a nagging feeling Ive one or two Everton/Tottenham players in first team which wont help me off to a great start.



you'll get any points but later


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> you'll get any points but later



Well only if I still have those players at the point the canceled match is replayed.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 13, 2011)

Has it always been like this? I haven't done the fantasy thing in about 5 years but never remember having problems then. I feel cheated!


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Am slightly annoyed I spent pretty much an entire hour trying and failing to login to the game. Shouldn't have left it so late admittedly but also they should have known they were gonna be overloaded at these points. Especially as it apparently happened all of last year.
Now thing just says updating, cant even view the rules which is weird. Thought I could at least find out how screwed my team is by now lol.


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 13, 2011)

newme said:


> Well only if I still have those players at the point the canceled match is replayed.



you're right, I never thought about that!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2011)

can't log in atm, can't remember my team, or if anyone is injured - could be a poor start to the season


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Not much use now, but it generally eases about 12-15/30. Which is obv too late to chnage anything this week. That's why you need to set aside 30 minutes whilst you're having your tea on friday nights.



Couldn't get in at all yesterday evening / last night - tried up until about 0130.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> can't log in atm, can't remember my team, or if anyone is injured - could be a poor start to the season



Exactly the same problem here, been trying to get in since half 10 this morning. Already too late to change anything but Id like to know how screwed I am lol.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 13, 2011)

I've just checked my team and I've got 0 points despite a defender scoring, the whole site is screwed at the moment.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, 0pts for my team too, though that may be partially due to not being able to sort the team out.


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2011)

I've just checked the U75 FPL league, and I'm top. 

 Feersum Endjinn 
 real roffey 
 The Red Divils 
 Melon Ball 
 Slugger's Slackers 
 GO Stetsa 
 The Horror 
 Lazy Old Llamas 
 The Monkeygrinders 
 craigs champs


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine says Ive got 0 points, but if you goto the breakdown of it it says 40 points lol.


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

Also joined both leagues that were put up, why am I not on that list??


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2011)

Last season you used to be able to look at other teams in the league an see their scores half way through the game week. I can't seem to work out how to see it on the new site. Any ideas?


----------



## newme (Aug 14, 2011)

No clue, everyone seems to have 0 points on mine.


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 14, 2011)

Got 33 points at the moment but no league tables available yet, not even the U75 one


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

can't see the table but you can see each team's points if you click on em.

ive got 41 with three players playing tonight.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aahh - I've worked it out now.  Click on the team in the league and then click on 'gameweek 1' and it shows their team and who's scored what.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2011)

Man City are still to play Swansea this evening, so the gameweek isn't over.

I have had a bad week, regardless.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got three City players in my team, but they'll all have to score hat-tricks to repair the damage done up till now.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I've got three City players in my team, but they'll all have to score hat-tricks to repair the damage done up till now.



Looking at the teamsheet for today, I hope its not Tevez or Aguero, as apparently there both starting on the bench for some reason...


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got Kompany (new club captain so surely a starter), Clichy and Yaya Toure


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 15, 2011)

newme said:


> Looking at the teamsheet for today, I hope its not Tevez or Aguero, as apparently there both starting on the bench for some reason...



Neither of them. It's Onuoha, Silva and Dzeko. Are they likely to be playing?


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

Dzeko looks like he'll start. not sure on the others, i doubt it tho.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Allegedly Silva and Dzeko are starting, no mention of Onuoha.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm ive got 42 points but one Everton player was selected who obviously scored 0.... shouldnt that mean my defensive sub should have got me the 1 point he earned.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 15, 2011)

I think those points are added at the end of the Gameweek.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah right thats ok then, thought Id been swindled


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

this made me giggle on twitter



> *Chimone18* The Chim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2011)

I had loads of points on the bench. Which could mean I've got a good squad, but means not that many points this week. Mind you I doubt there were many high scores unless you're a Bolton fan. (Pending City of course)


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2011)

FPL statement on Saturday's chaos:

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~2421213,00.html

Free transfers for all!


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

big eejit said:


> FPL statement on Saturday's chaos:
> 
> http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~2421213,00.html
> 
> Free transfers for all!



Wahey


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2011)

They suggest resetting your league so it starts at week 2. Is everyone happy to do this - before we know the scores! I am.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope, im currently sitting on 64 points. coz i was organised enough to make my changes on friday..


----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2011)

gabi said:


> Nope, im currently sitting on 64 points. coz i was organised enough to make my changes on friday..



I made my changes too. But I was being nice!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm happy to re-set and start at week 2 - I couldn't log on any time between early evening Friday and Saturday morning.  I don't know how crap my team did...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2011)

the website is all over the shop still, don't know what's happening....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 15, 2011)

*500 Internal Server Error*

nginx


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2011)

You can check your team's score and everyone else's now and have been able to since sat arvo...

this is my best ever start to a season but of course if the majority want to restart then so be it.. just seems a bit shit as im sure most of us sorted it before the system crashed..!


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2011)

big eejit said:


> They suggest resetting your league so it starts at week 2. Is everyone happy to do this - before we know the scores! I am.


Bollocks to that.  Lets just stick with it.

(and no, I've not done amazingly well or anything)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Bollocks to that. Lets just stick with it.



I can also live with that.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 16, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm happy to re-set and start at week 2 - I couldn't log on any time between early evening Friday and Saturday morning. I don't know how crap my team did...



Definately not!


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeh, im in 3rd place for the first and only time in history so i'd rather bask in the glory while i can


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just had a little play with some transfers and it still said I would lose points.  Am I missing something?

I wasn't affected by the shut down but would enjoy a little further tinkering if it won't cost me anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I just had a little play with some transfers and it still said I would lose points. Am I missing something?
> 
> I wasn't affected by the shut down but would enjoy a little further tinkering if it won't cost me anything.


You're allowed one free transfer a week. Each one after that costs 4 points. If you don't do any you get two free transfers the next week, but only fpor that week - i.e two is the limit.


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

they're still trying to make it technically happen i think. hence no announcement on the actual fantasy site yet. prolly a big job.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

big eejit said:


> They suggest resetting your league so it starts at week 2. Is everyone happy to do this - before we know the scores! I am.


I reckon we should stick with it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats the normal way BA, but this - http://www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~2421213,00.html - states that everyone gets unlimited transfers up to this weekend to make up for the hoo haa on the opening day when the site was down for about 48 hours


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers joe, i missed all that.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 16, 2011)

No worries - i am hoping loads of people do, otherwise 2 million people will all put Aguero in and make 10 transfers so all everyones teams are identical. Which would defeat the object somewhat


----------



## big eejit (Aug 16, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> No worries - i am hoping loads of people do, otherwise 2 million people will all put Aguero in and make 10 transfers so all everyones teams are identical. Which would defeat the object somewhat



Aguero's out for 6 weeks apparently.*

* this may not be 100% accurate


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2011)

You know youve had a bad week when 3 of your top 4 points scorers were on your bench. Then again i never start off well. Marathon not a sprint.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 16, 2011)

I've rejigged my whole team. Early days yet but I could've had loads more points if I didn't have two spurs players and an everton player in my starting 11 so an official "FUCK YOU" to the fantasy premier league.


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you not read the newspapers? The game was called off early in the week..


----------



## N_igma (Aug 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> Do you not read the newspapers? The game was called off early in the week..



It was Friday by the time I realised they were in my team! There's no way you can blame the ordinary punter here, it's their fault they didn't have the bandwith to deal with the demand.


----------



## gabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Well.. Yeh. That's true. But equally for those that were on the ball it's a bit shit that everyone who didn't do their research gets a second chance. The first round is traditionally a massive gamble.. and that's no longer the case. so yeh. fuck the fantasy league from my pov too as i actually did well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2011)

N_igma said:


> so an official "FUCK YOU" to the fantasy premier league.



*likes*

I tend to leave it until the Friday to have the best information about who's injured and such.  Some clubs seem to have a habit of reporting a player 'doubtful' at the start of the week...


----------



## starfish (Aug 17, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I reckon we should stick with it.



Agree with this. I got a really shit score over the weekend but was playing about with my team on friday night with no problem & didnt even look at it again till sunday. So the outage on saturday didnt affect me.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 18, 2011)

Changed my team on friday night to get rid of Bale and Pavlyuchenko but it didn't save it.  I'm sure I confirmed the transfers too.

So it's only fair they have allowed unlimited transfers.  Swapping out my whole team now.  Got 42 points with Bale+Pav points to come.  The russian will probably have been shipped out or below adebayor in the pecking order by the time the game is played.  Thats what u get for picking gash spuddie players.


----------



## gabi (Aug 18, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Changed my team on friday night to get rid of Bale and Pavlyuchenko but it didn't save it. I'm sure I confirmed the transfers too.
> 
> So it's only fair they have allowed unlimited transfers. Swapping out my whole team now. Got 42 points with Bale+Pav points to come. The russian will probably have been shipped out or below adebayor in the pecking order by the time the game is played. Thats what u get for picking gash spuddie players.



you won't be getting any points for them from last gameweek. Spurs will just play twice in a gameweek at some point.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 18, 2011)

ballsed it right up dint I! was hoping to make a good start to it too. I had cahill and suarez in my team at one point and swapped them both.

oh well.

got a whole new team now:
Begovic  
Lescott  Agger  Fabio  
Pennant  Mikel  *Silva*  Downing  
Suarez (VC) Torres  Aguero  

Ruddy  
Simpson  
Taylor S  
Reo-Coker


----------



## big eejit (Aug 18, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> ballsed it right up dint I! was hoping to make a good start to it too. I had cahill and suarez in my team at one point and swapped them both.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> ...



No Man U players? Rooney?


----------



## gabi (Aug 18, 2011)

he's got fabio. whose injured isnt he? or is that his bro.. dont think even fergie knows


----------



## newme (Aug 18, 2011)

gabi said:


> he's got fabio. whose injured isnt he? or is that his bro.. dont think even fergie knows



Yeh fabio's injured.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking canI have rooney and aguera? And the answer is probably no, unless the rest of my squad are utter mingers.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2011)

I took advantage today and rejigged my team. What good it will do me who knows. 

But on a spooky note: in my local pub league, after the first week, first to fourth are on 66, 55, 44 and 33. Fifth is on 23 and I am very disappointed he got that extra point.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I took advantage today and rejigged my team. What good it will do me who knows.
> 
> But on a spooky note: in my local pub league, after the first week, first to fourth are on 66, 55, 44 and 33. Fifth is on 23 and I am very disappointed he got that extra point.


It all points towards illuminati involvement.


----------



## newme (Aug 19, 2011)

oh shit i better sort this in a hurry too
of course rum wont help, hmm


----------



## gabi (Aug 19, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I'm thinking canI have rooney and aguera? And the answer is probably no, unless the rest of my squad are utter mingers.



Check the dude who scored top globally. Total fluke really. but he had Aguero as captain, rooney too.. and the rest total chancers who between then somehow scored or made virtually every single goal last week. he scored 104. which you'd normally only get in a week when united or chelsea's playing twice.

u could do worse than just copy his team. one of the stupid perks afforded by this second round free-for-all. it'll cost u pretty much the same as it would've in the first week.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 19, 2011)

Where do you click to see the top scorers overall? I'm being dim


----------



## gabi (Aug 19, 2011)

where it says global leagues, bottom right.. click on overall. but yeh. poisoned chalice.. thats a fuckoff lucky team!


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

gabi said:


> Check the dude who scored top globally. Total fluke really. but he had Aguero as captain, rooney too.. and the rest total chancers who between then somehow scored or made virtually every single goal last week.


Two captains?  Cheating bastard.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 20, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I took advantage today and rejigged my team. What good it will do me who knows.
> 
> But on a spooky note: in my local pub league, after the first week, first to fourth are on 66, 55, 44 and 33. Fifth is on 23 and I am very disappointed he got that extra point.



the force is strong...in your pub


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 20, 2011)

Suarez ain't starting   fucks sake.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2011)

Suarez scored tho. and hey ho. the site's gone down again.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

It's up atm.

I've scored a whopping total of 8 points today.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

newme said:


> Yeh fabio's injured.



i hope he is, both my sub defenders have 6 points. sub keeper 7, would have been 11 had he not conceded in the 93rd minute so i'm glad he did!

picked torres as captain not silva   

i will probably have to transfer him or aguero for rooney, ugh!


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i hope he is, both my sub defenders have 6 points. sub keeper 7, would have been 11 had he not conceded in the 93rd minute so i'm glad he did!
> 
> picked torres as captain not silva
> 
> i will probably have to transfer him or aguero for rooney, ugh!



Errr my mistake, Rafael is injured, Fabio is due to start at right back.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

bollocks  

oh well, maybe he will score two and be MoM in a 3-2 defeat.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, 11 points so far this week.

Maybe Nani & Bale will both get hat-tricks tomorrow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2011)

I can feel an outbreak of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 coming on


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2011)

not a great start to the season, I squeezed into the top 60 I think


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not a great start to the season, I squeezed into the top 60 I think



Im doing even worse than that lol, thought the first week didnt go well, rejigged things and promptly did even worse the second week.
Course the fact Ive literally just found out you dont have to stick to 4-4-2 helps things a little, maybe week 3 will be better


----------



## big eejit (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had Newcastle defenders on the bench for 2 weeks. Which has cost me about 24 points for not playing them. I'm putting S Taylor in the team this week. Newcastle can expect to be dicked 5-0 with Taylor sent off for buggery.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Pissing cocknuggets.  How have I ended up with one less point than last week's debacle?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2011)

another poor week sees me slump to 79th - and I haven't even got any Arsenal players ffs and bottom of the HTH , like Wenger, my season has to get better from now on


----------



## gabi (Aug 29, 2011)

up to 10th. but lock&light had a fucking outrageous week. dzeko and rooney.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 29, 2011)

Down to 4th. Had Rooney as capt but missed out on the other big scorers. Next week is another bloody international break I think.


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

where the hell is the wildcard link? dont see it anywhere and i need a big shuffle this is not going well lol.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 29, 2011)

newme said:


> where the hell is the wildcard link? dont see it anywhere and i need a big shuffle this is not going well lol.



You only get it when you want to confirm some transfers

My inclination is to say it's a bit early for anything that drastic


----------



## big eejit (Aug 29, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You only get it when you want to confirm some transfers
> 
> My inclination is to say it's a bit early for anything that drastic



On the other hand, the sooner you use it the more advantage you get from all your new players. Or disadvantage if you buy a load of Wenger boys.


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You only get it when you want to confirm some transfers
> 
> My inclination is to say it's a bit early for anything that drastic



In theory yes it is early, however Ive clearly made some glaring mistakes and my ranking is going the wrong way, playing about I want to make 8-9 changes to get things lined up better, doing that a week at a time could leave me completely screwed by then.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm doing shite.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You only get it when you want to confirm some transfers
> 
> My inclination is to say it's a bit early for anything that drastic



Is it not better to do it at this stage of the season when you are probably only say, 30 points behnd the leaders, and opposed to hold it until you are 200 points behind and everyone else has slowly changed ther team so that it is the same as the leaders?

I'm 34 points off the lead, so I think its time to adjust the team according to the last three weeks activity on a wholesale basis and not lose any points, but at the same time put myself ahead of those that will change one player a week to get the same team I have now n 6 weeks.

As such - I am hoping that a midfield of Jarvis, Silva, Young and Mata will support Rooney and Aguero and rock up the points. (oddly, I already had 5 of these players, but had to do some serious defensve shuffling to be able to afford Mata).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2011)

dunno really.

the season I did use the wildcard early (before the end of the transfer window) I ended up with about 4 players who promptly got injured, 2 who got transfers out of the English premier league on deadline day, and 1 who fell out with his manager and got shoved into the reserves.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 30, 2011)

my fantasy football has gone all arsene in a curious coincidence...


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Is it not better to do it at this stage of the season when you are probably only say, 30 points behnd the leaders, and opposed to hold it until you are 200 points behind and everyone else has slowly changed ther team so that it is the same as the leaders?
> 
> I'm 34 points off the lead, so I think its time to adjust the team according to the last three weeks activity on a wholesale basis and not lose any points, but at the same time put myself ahead of those that will change one player a week to get the same team I have now n 6 weeks.
> 
> As such - I am hoping that a midfield of Jarvis, Silva, Young and Mata will support Rooney and Aguero and rock up the points. (oddly, I already had 5 of these players, but had to do some serious defensve shuffling to be able to afford Mata).



mata's a bit of a risk isnt he? not many players box-fresh to the prem adapt quickly (aguero's a rare exception)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm gonna wait until the window closes at least before I play my wildcard.

So, tomorrow then


----------



## gabi (Aug 30, 2011)

Rooney seems to have been given another assist in the last few hours. I'm up to 83 points on the week!


----------



## starfish (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty good week, 80 points  but still got gubbed in the HtoH league .


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bugger.  I just mindlessly followed the reminder from my calendar and made a transfer before remembering it's not on this week.  Nobody better get injured between now and the next game week


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 2, 2011)

Aye, I almost made my transfer this morning before just realising in time. Now you get the true experience of being a club manager on internationals weekend


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, I almost made my transfer this morning before just realising in time. Now you get the true experience of being a club manager on internationals weekend


 *not like*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm doing shite.


me too, 79th place


----------



## newme (Sep 5, 2011)

Well not a great week, but I went up in all my leagues, 62nd in Urban or something now lol, 20 something in H2H, just used my wildcard and made 9 changes, will see how that works out now lol.


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2011)

you should've prolly waited till friday to use the wildcard... (injuries from international duty etc)


----------



## newme (Sep 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> you should've prolly waited till friday to use the wildcard... (injuries from international duty etc)



There is that, however based on previous experience of forgetting to choose/change team on fridays Im better off doing it now then completely forgetting.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> mata's a bit of a risk isnt he? not many players box-fresh to the prem adapt quickly (aguero's a rare exception)



I think he has the potential to be devastating. He only had 2 training sessions before his 20 minute cameo against Norwich and displayed a fantastic range of short quick passing and movement off the ball. And scored. He's also Spanish, and it looks like AVB has been told/decided to build the team  in order to support Torres. The other signing he has made (Oriol Romeu) is Spanish also, and Meireles used to play under AVB at Porto. Add in Modric in January, and thats a very handy midfield, all used to playing short plassing football - Romeu as the holding midfielder and then Mata, Mereiles and Modric.

Still thats the joy of FFL - we can all pontificate for hours about who we think is the best team


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2011)

theres always a key player. a couple of seasons ago it was fabregas, before that drogba. this year it's definitely rooney. he looks unplayable at the moment, and guaranteed selection.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 8, 2011)

Just played my wildcard. Some major bandwagon jumping going on. My team now contains half the population of Alderley Edge.


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2011)

Feck off Ruiney.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2011)

I played my wildcard, it wasn't recorded and i'm now going to lose my head to head as result. Thieves.


----------



## gabi (Sep 10, 2011)

totally forgot to change my team this weekend. kept rooney as captain. fuck.


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you Max Holz Mr.B? I brought Rooney in now. He'll probably get both legs broken next week.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2011)

copliker said:


> Are you Max Holz Mr.B? I brought Rooney in now. He'll probably get both legs broken next week.


That's i. Rooney is the one to sell people to get right now.


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2011)

100% H2h record for me then ta.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2011)

that's you is it? Saved by that penalty save - wait til the boni go in, if i get 3 for rooney, 2 for nani and you get FA for silva and dempsey doesn't play, you're in real trouble. PLus Newcastle clean sheet, 12 more...


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2011)

Bah, I was off taunting your fans at the corner flag and all, I might need Hangeland to score from a Dempsey corner or something then. Silva should get a bonus though.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2011)

Fuck, missed Hangeland, game back on...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2011)

Barton looking a good buy, still some points to come with the Sunday matches, still in 79th at the moment, I feel like Arsene


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2011)

Rather pleased I made Nani my captain instead of Suarez atm.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolute fucking car crash this week. My best scorers were on the bench. Pile of crap.

On the other hand IRL Everton won and Liverpool got twatted.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 18, 2011)

I had changed my captain from Nani on Friday. But checking today I obviously hadn't pressed save which is good.  

Shit week with only 42 points but second highest in my pub league so don't feel too bad.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2011)

I need to get some quality players in, I want to get into the top 70


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2011)

played my wildcard - and hopefully bought some quality


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 19, 2011)

Up to the dizzy heights of 27, though I don't expect it to last. Sinclair's proving to be valuable, this year's Adam?


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2011)

How the f... did that happen. At 3pm id won my H2H match & was in 6th or 8th place with 3 wins & 1 loss. Now it turns out ive lost it & have only 2 wins with 2 losses. Somehow El Quixote got 3 extra points in that time even after it had been updated.
Scratches head vigourously & looks around a lot suspiciously.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2011)

Bonus points. Play the game.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I had changed my captain from Nani on Friday. But checking today I obviously hadn't pressed save which is good.



Likewise (different captain but same thing happened - and in my case not so good)

Or the FPL website did something odd, since it seems to have registered the team changes I made at the same time.  I don't entirely trust the site after week 1's cock up.

Bugger.


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Bonus points. Play the game.



I get that, just dont get how they can change the result. It showed that i had won, next thing i hadnt.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2011)

The other person got more points as a result. They also take the transfer points as well. Not being funny, but i don't get what you've having problems with


----------



## starfish (Sep 19, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The other person got more points as a result. They also take the transfer points as well. Not being funny, but i don't get what you've having problems with



Im having problems with them saying one minute id won the match, albeit with a shite score, then a few hours later saying i hadnt & changing the league table around. It appeared that the result was final but it wasnt. Why not just say the game week was still in progress or results were still being updated. In the greater scheme of things it doesnt matter, dont need to put another 10p in the slot, it just annoyed me a bit.

It is ok, i will get over it.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been zealously watching it since sunday night. It changed earlier today -  once when bonus went in then one more when subs went in the once more when transfers went in. It doesn't tell you that you've won, just that you have more/less points at that point.


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm considering doing the wildcard thing in order to get Aguero in and kick Carol Andrews to the kerb.  After leaving it too late to make a difference before, I figure it makes sense to play it early in the season.  I suppose if you're near the top of the tree then you may want to save it as a final advantage to clinch it at the end, but otherwise you may as well maximise the potential once you've had a good sniff of the season.  Whaddya think urbanz?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm....up to fifth, but have made a (rash?) decision to alter my team, which will cost me 12 points off next week. On the plus side this enabled me to bring in Adebayor as my third striker alongside Rooney and Aguero, stiffen up my defence and leave me with 2 million in the bank.

Lets hope I recover those 12 points via the changes. At this stage of the season its the difference between 5th and um...8th


----------



## big eejit (Sep 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm considering doing the wildcard thing in order to get Aguero in and kick Carol Andrews to the kerb. After leaving it too late to make a difference before, I figure it makes sense to play it early in the season. I suppose if you're near the top of the tree then you may want to save it as a final advantage to clinch it at the end, but otherwise you may as well maximise the potential once you've had a good sniff of the season. Whaddya think urbanz?



I'd do it. You need to leave it long enough to get an idea of who's doing well this season, but leave it too long and you can't afford to buy them, and even if you can, you don't have them for long enough to make a difference.


----------



## gabi (Sep 20, 2011)

starfish said:


> Im having problems with them saying one minute id won the match, albeit with a shite score, then a few hours later saying i hadnt & changing the league table around. It appeared that the result was final but it wasnt. Why not just say the game week was still in progress or results were still being updated. In the greater scheme of things it doesnt matter, dont need to put another 10p in the slot, it just annoyed me a bit.
> 
> It is ok, i will get over it.



it's a shitter system than previous years. seems much slower, albeit better looking. it used to update bonus points much quicker.

anyway - yeh, im playing the wildcard this week to get aguero in. im confident this decision will spell the end of his goalscoring run and man city's challenge.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2011)

starfish said:


> How the f... did that happen. At 3pm id won my H2H match & was in 6th or 8th place with 3 wins & 1 loss. Now it turns out ive lost it & have only 2 wins with 2 losses. Somehow El Quixote got 3 extra points in that time even after it had been updated.
> Scratches head vigourously & looks around a lot suspiciously.


I know nuttin' 

Actually, looking at it, I think it was because Joey Barton got picked in the dream team this week, which gave me two extra points. I realise that's not exactly your problem, more with the way they presented it, but that's where it came from I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm considering doing the wildcard thing in order to get Aguero in and kick Carol Andrews to the kerb. After leaving it too late to make a difference before, I figure it makes sense to play it early in the season. I suppose if you're near the top of the tree then you may want to save it as a final advantage to clinch it at the end, but otherwise you may as well maximise the potential once you've had a good sniff of the season. Whaddya think urbanz?





big eejit said:


> I'd do it. You need to leave it long enough to get an idea of who's doing well this season, but leave it too long and you can't afford to buy them, and even if you can, you don't have them for long enough to make a difference.


I was thinking of playing my wildcard this week too, but I've got two free transfers saved up, and (somewhat illogically, I know) it feels like I'd be wasting them if I play it now. In my head, it feels like I should use the two frees this week, then the wildcard next week.

That makes no sense.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know nuttin'
> 
> Actually, looking at it, I think it was because Joey Barton got picked in the dream team this week, which gave me two extra points. I realise that's not exactly your problem, more with the way they presented it, but that's where it came from I think.


You don't get points for being in the dream team lc.


----------



## gabi (Sep 20, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was thinking of playing my wildcard this week too, but I've got two free transfers saved up, and (somewhat illogically, I know) it feels like I'd be wasting them if I play it now. In my head, it feels like I should use the two frees this week, then the wildcard next week.
> 
> That makes no sense.



Last year they gave us a second wildcard in January. dunno if they're doing that again. but if they are then about now seems sensible to play the first wildcard. got a good idea of who's sharp this season by now.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, there is a second jan wildcard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You don't get points for being in the dream team lc.


Non? What's the "bonus" 2 points, then? Oh wait, best three players in a game get 3, 2, and 1 bonus points, right? Guess it was that.





gabi said:


> Last year they gave us a second wildcard in January. dunno if they're doing that again. but if they are then about now seems sensible to play the first wildcard. got a good idea of who's sharp this season by now.


Yeah, the second is during the transfer window. You _have_ to play it then, which is just damned fascism


----------



## gabi (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeh - bonus points are decided by some mysterious panel of 'experts'. Sometimes they make no sense at all


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2011)

I played my wildcard this week.

Cue a crop of injuries, players being dropped, and otherwise not being able to find the goal.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have crept up to 75th after a better few weeks, reflected in my September only position, which is 61st!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2011)

Right, despite looking at it all week, forgot to make any substitutions, _again_ 

And that's captured me an enormous... 19 points


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

I forgot too. Ended up with Rooney as captain, who obv didnt even play. fucksticks. i was doing ok too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2011)

Made my changes - might do some tweaking before the end of the week, but reasonably more happy with this lot.

Carroll's gonna score 5 like Berbatov did last season, of course, now I've just given up on him.

e2a: quite chuffed I managed to get Young and Nani both in the team though.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I forgot too. Ended up with Rooney as captain, who obv didnt even play. fucksticks. i was doing ok too.



Who was your vice-captain?


----------



## gabi (Sep 26, 2011)

agbonlahor. one assist, one yellow card. also had a coupla other players not start tho....

still, seem to be fluking the head to head so far.. number one. god knows how.


----------



## starfish (Sep 26, 2011)

Have just realised who Average is in the H2H league


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> agbonlahor. one assist, one yellow card. also had a coupla other players not start tho....
> 
> still, seem to be fluking the head to head so far.. number one. god knows how.


Not any more you're not. Not when they update it anyway.


----------



## gabi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll still be top on points difference fuckface.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2011)

No you won't


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd forgotton about the H2H.  Looked today and I'm 9th   This will not last I am sure.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I'd forgotton about the H2H. Looked today and I'm 9th  This will not last I am sure.


I'm 28th


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'll still be top on points difference fuckface.


Oh look, you're not top.


----------



## rekil (Sep 27, 2011)

me2weeksago said:
			
		

> I brought Rooney in now. He'll probably get both legs broken next week.


Ffs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2011)

I can feel an attack of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 coming on.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'll still be top on points difference fuckface.


Are you, fuckface?


----------



## Corax (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you see your points week by week without trawling through, like you could on the old site?

I think my wildcard resulted in my highest tally to date, but I really can't be arsed clicking back through. It wouldn't take too long now, but as the season goes on...

You used to be able to plot graphs charting your progress against other teams you'd selected, do them on ranking, total points or weekly points?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'll still be top on points difference fuckface.


Are you?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Can you see your points week by week without trawling through, like you could on the old site?
> 
> I think my wildcard resulted in my highest tally to date, but I really can't be arsed clicking back through. It wouldn't take too long now, but as the season goes on...
> 
> You used to be able to plot graphs charting your progress against other teams you'd selected, do them on ranking, total points or weekly points?



I think they rebuilt the whole site for this season and they're adding back in features that they didn't have ready for the start of the season. Not sure whether the graphs will be back or not.

So, Rooney's out and Dzeko and Tevez (for ever). Interesting times.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2011)

Top on goal difference.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 28, 2011)

haven't logged on there for a while cos i was pissed off at choosing torres ahead of rooney and getting rid of dzeko. gone n fuct it right up 

mid table mediocrity 
moved off the bottom of the table in the H2H league.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Changed my team - cost me 8pts.*
Begovic

Taylor S
*Taylor R*
Fabio

Pennant
*Young*
Silva
Downing

Suarez
*Dzeko*
Aguero

*________________________________**________________________________**____*
*old team: *

Begovic

Simpson
Taylor S
*Lescott*

Silva
Downing
Pennant
*Mikel*

Aguero
Suarez
*Torres*

had to ship out Agger (injured), brought in Neil Taylor (swansea defender) for 4m to keep the bench warm.


----------



## Corax (Sep 28, 2011)

Had you already used your wildcard?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 28, 2011)

starfish said:


> Have just realised who Average is in the H2H league



Am I in the H2H? Or is it not me.

And if it is/isnt me, now you know who I am can I have those candid photos back please?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah shit, do I have two Chelsea defenders in my back line or stick with Ryan Taylor?! Or play four at the back, but then who do I take from further up the field?! This whole game sucks!


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 30, 2011)

So, Roony - playing tomorrow or wot?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> So, Roony - playing tomorrow or wot?


I got rid of him yesterday.  I knew I shouldn't have done my housekeeping early


----------



## big eejit (Oct 1, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> So, Roony - playing tomorrow or wot?



Looks like he is starting. I'm making him capt which is a bit of a gamble as he may not last the 90 mins. But Norwich at home.....


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 2, 2011)

pffff - how disappointing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2011)

not been a bad week, with some points still to come 55 already - should bounce up the league


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2011)

Left Rooney on the bench as he was supposed to be injured. Maybe i should check it on a saturday morning.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 3, 2011)

Pleasantly surprised at my 54 points this week, not half as bad as I'd feared


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have surged up to 63rd!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2011)

Had a decent week myself, although this seems to be following a trend 

Annoyed that I didn't keep faith with Luiz (8) and left him on the subs bench in favour of Bosingwa (1), but also annoyed that the system automatically swapped in Taylor (5) rather than Luiz  Still, mustn't grumble too much when I've finally beaten the average weekly points


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2011)

I think I may have to play my wildcard once all the internationals are done with.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2011)

6/6 in h2h


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a screen with a new team that would mean playing my wildcard on it.  I don't know whether to press submit.


----------



## gabi (Oct 14, 2011)

Do it. You get another in Jan.


----------



## rekil (Oct 14, 2011)

Back where I belong. Mid table mediocrity.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wild card played. Time to watch another team get beaten by the
Boyfriend.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm confident of reaching the mighty top 60


----------



## big eejit (Oct 15, 2011)

Rooney on the bench. Anyone got him as capt? He'll probly still come on and bag a hattrick.


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2011)

Fucks sake 

Yeh, hes my cap... oh well, whatever, nevermind


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh good.. Nani's on the bench too, my VC


----------



## big eejit (Oct 15, 2011)

gabi said:


> Oh good.. Nani's on the bench too, my VC



That's unlucky. Tho I suspect you won;t be alone.

I've got Jones on the bench and he's playing midfield. He'd better not score.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2011)

surging up the table in the H2H , lost 1st 3 games of the season, now won 3 on the bounce


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I may have to change my team name to  FC


----------



## big eejit (Oct 15, 2011)

I have Nasri, Silva (c) and Dzeko. All 3 on the bench today.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 15, 2011)

And Vorm in goal, who's just let 2 in in the first 5 minutes. Shocking week on the cards.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 15, 2011)

Going to be an odd week


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 17, 2011)

a mere 4 out of 88 with over 50 points this week.


----------



## Ride (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm top of the league


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 17, 2011)

Still finding this "auto sub" thing a bit suss 

Left Adebayor out because of a "50% chance of playing", missed out on 8 points 

Had my best week last week, probably one of my worst this week


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2011)

All of my subs went in this week, never had that happen before.  31 points after playing my wildcard.  I am slightly rubbish at this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2011)

I got my first point in the HTH league.  Woo.

I am now waiting for the vote of confidence from the chairman...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2011)

Went to do my transfer tonight and found I'd kneejerked it after watching MOTD last Sat. Fucking Eagles! Don't do fantasy team when pissed!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 22, 2011)

I've embraced my drunken signing of Chris Eagles and made him captain this week. Where Eagles Dare!


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2011)

My subs have given me a 5-2-3 formation this week. Didnt think that was allowed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2011)

Not the absolute car crash I thought it would be, but my descent continues...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hart and Silva scored big which helped me to an average score


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

Another weird week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2011)

I may have gambled on the wrong Manchester 

I'm keeping faith though, one crazy result does not a season make.

Hopefully


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2011)

58 points - in spite of making Eagles captain. How many mins will my City players get in future tho? Who cares, I'm keeping them for now. And jumping belatedly on the Van Der Vaart bandwagon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

used my wildcard and moved 8 players in/out.

shit or bust basically


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

PT,if you don't chnage 11 players you lose 20 points


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2011)

yeh right


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

Worth a go


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanna play my wildcard again 

Can I not get a do-over...?


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2011)

Just used my wildcard for the first time, ever.


----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2011)

Wish i hadnt now. Should have just sold Nani.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> I wanna play my wildcard again
> 
> Can I not get a do-over...?


you get another wildcard in January IIRC


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm hoping this lot of donkeys start performing, otherwise I'm going to have to issue a vote of confidence in myself


----------



## N_igma (Nov 6, 2011)

Just gutted my whole team out there. My not changing my team once since week one is reflected in my lowly position in this league haha!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2011)

88 points and up to 3rd in the main league. Dropped to 7th in the H2H with a sodding draw!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 7, 2011)

Into the top 5 of the main league, but have leaped to the front of the H2H. Not bad really - top of the other 3 leagues I'm in now, so I've a few local bragging rights at least.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 9, 2011)

i'd be pleased to just be on the first page of the main league - ie in the top 50! Currently 69th.. 

Still, my team is now scoring serious points and i hope to catch up soon. God damn those tehcnical problems which meant my team wasn't registered until week 2


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i'd be pleased to just be on the first page of the main league - ie in the top 50! Currently 69th..
> 
> Still, my team is now scoring serious points and i hope to catch up soon. God damn those tehcnical problems which meant my team wasn't registered until week 2


I have now surged 2 places into the mighty 69th spot - more tinkering this week, top 68 here I come


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 20, 2011)

another good/above average week for the brixton hatters.....I wont rest until I catch tarrannau!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck on many sleepness nights then mate. However, I will not take personal responsibility for reducing you to a shallow, haunted husk of a man.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## chieftain (Dec 12, 2011)

69 points this week and up to the giddy heights of 40th after a dismal run that doesn't reflect the team selection!


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad i decided not to sell Rooney & Nani this week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2011)

Automatic substitutions, bonus points and all that bollocks still being sorted out, but I think I might just have won my first H2H match of the season 

maybe i'm channelling sunderland this year...


----------



## tarannau (Dec 13, 2011)

Not as high scoring as last week, but still up at the giddy heights of second place in the main league. Still gaining on the leader - temptingly close within 20 points - but the chasing pack are right behind too.

Still leading the H2H though. Not bad all things considered.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2011)

79th  might as well change my team name to fucking Bolton - I'm completely reshaped the side, got rid of a load of players - still want Persie


----------



## rekil (Dec 13, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Still leading the H2H though. Not bad all things considered.


I left Etherington on the bench by mistake, Vorm should've got a bonus, and your Sturridge shouldn't have got an assist for falling over in the box. So you beat me by two points. Stupid rules.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2011)

Vorm's lack of bonus was a disgrace.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 13, 2011)

Heh. Every champion needs a bit of luck, clearly. It's an onerous duty leading this H2H lark, but I'm holding up to the strain over the past few weeks.

In your face suckers.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 13, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Vorm's lack of bonus was a disgrace.



True but not if you left him on the sodding bench! Too krul.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2011)

a massive 72 points has seen me soar to 77th


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 21, 2011)

Who else missed that this game week started last night?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 21, 2011)

Not me :smug face:  

Although I then did remind my BF when there are only 8 points between us which was a but silly.


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2011)

nah i remembered. xmas is traditionally a hectic period for the fantasy league.

sold aguero, brought in rooney. he looks sharp as fuck again.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sold Suarez - that'll learn him.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent - 20 000 mugs bought him after last weekends games.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 21, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Who else missed that this game week started last night?



I did too.


----------



## starfish (Dec 22, 2011)

Just assumed it was a double week. Really need to sell Dzeko & Agbonlahor.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm up to 4th. 

League is very tight this year. Anyone of top 20 could probably still win it I reckon. Have to try and make a difference when the transfer window opens again in Jan.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2011)

79th

I should really sack myself


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2011)

> The top 2,097,152 scorers in Gameweek 17 will enter the first round. If there are more than 2,097,152 qualifiers then there will be a random draw amongst the lowest scorers to see who qualifies.
> Hackney Angels didn't qualify for the cup with a rank of 2,235,631.



season goes from bad to worse - now not even the chance of cup glory to save the job


----------



## poului (Dec 26, 2011)

having a good week so far.

am well on course for overtaking you soon, marty 21


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2011)

poului said:


> having a good week so far.
> 
> am well on course for overtaking you soon, marty 21


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2011)

fc puddy won the big 6-pointer in the h2h and is now 29th!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2011)

slight improvement thanks to Bale - up to 76th!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2012)

woo.  now 60th in the big league.  mid table obscurity beckons  

but i have been knocked out of the cup


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 2, 2012)

There've been a fair few low-scring weeks recently, this week including. Moved up to 42nd with a measly 36 pts.

The second wild card is available now, iirc...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 2, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> There've been a fair few low-scring weeks recently, this week including. Moved up to 42nd with a measly 36 pts.
> 
> The second wild card is available now, iirc...



I think the second wild card is available after this gameweek. Which starts today - team selection by 11.30 this morning. (Not 10.30!)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2012)

best week of the season, I've surged into the top 70! up 7 places!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2012)

hmm.

not a great week so far, but the tottenham v everton game to come still...

and hmm at african cup of nations break for some players.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2012)

Wildcard #2 is go.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2012)

played my wild card now - when you are in the bottom reaches of the league - every point is precious -  not doing too well in H2H, and didn't qualify for the cup, which is OK as we can now concentrate on the league


----------



## big eejit (Jan 5, 2012)

Due to my cunning strategy of picking injured players from shit top teams who will be subbed for top scorers from great bottom teams I may end up with a reasonable score this week. Especially after Spurs have mauled Everton in the final game. Tho obviously I'd prefer if they didn't!

Who are people buying with their wildcards then?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2012)

mid-table obscurity beckons - not a bad week to have 3 tottenham players...

although need to deal with african cup of nations losses to the team now.

i'm going to hang on to my wildcard and see what the transfer window brings.


----------



## starfish (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn you Wayne Rooney & your missed penalty.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2012)

my season of  continues having transferred my African Cup of Nations player out and replaced him with one whose sole contribution to the weekend was getting red carded.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 18, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my season of  continues having transferred my African Cup of Nations player out and replaced him with one whose sole contribution to the weekend was getting red carded.



If you mean the Yak I doubt you were alone!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2012)

Thought i'd take a gamble on switching my cpt to one of the non-big names given that the rest of them were very likely to cancel each other out (largely did) - choice of Sessegnon or Strurridge and against my instincts i went with the latter. Twat.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2012)

strong showing this week, thanks to 5 goals from my midfield - back in the top 70!


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2012)

Another bad week. Think i picked the wrong time to buy another Newcastle defender. Somehow still managed to win my H2H game though 

Wildcard time soon i reckon.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Thought i'd take a gamble on switching my cpt to one of the non-big names given that the rest of them were very likely to cancel each other out (largely did) - choice of Sessegnon or Strurridge and against my instincts i went with the latter. Twat.



I got rid of Sturridge, but instead brought in the not so aptly named Best of Newcastle, plus a Sunderland midfielder. Sadly I spent ages weighing up the merits of Larsson and Sessegnon before plumping for the former. Thankfully Dempsey's arrested my recent slight slump. Back up to 3rd, plus hanging on to the lead elsewhere.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 2nd - just 3 points off the leader!

I did my wildcard last week. I had Dempsey before deciding he was a bit expensive and buying Landon Donovan instead - there are all sorts of things wrong with that thinking.

I think you have to use the wildcard by this week don't you? Or next week. Or you lose it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2012)

Only the 2nd one - first one stays until you use it.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Only the 2nd one - first one stays until you use it.



Read the rules! ;-)

"The January Wildcard can only be used after Gameweek 20 starts (2 Jan 11:30)* until Gameweek 23 ends (4 Feb 11:30);* "

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/rules/


----------



## big eejit (Jan 24, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Read the rules! ;-)
> 
> "The January Wildcard can only be used after Gameweek 20 starts (2 Jan 11:30)* until Gameweek 23 ends (4 Feb 11:30);* "
> 
> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/rules/



Oh! I just read your post properly! So you do have to use the second one by week 23. I think most people will have used the first one by now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2012)

That's what i said - the 2nd wildcard must be used in this gap - the first one can be used at any time, it's never lost:



> One wildcard can be played at any time. The January Wildcard can only be used after Gameweek 20 starts (2 Jan 11:30) until Gameweek 23 ends (4 Feb 11:30); as the January wildcard isn't available until after the Gameweek 20 deadline, the earliest these transfers will be active is Gameweek 21.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Oh! I just read your post properly! So you do have to use the second one by week 23. I think most people will have used the first one by now.


Have to have got their team perfectly formed in the first few weeks not to have - very unlikely!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 29, 2012)

Changed everything in the hope of a late surge...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2012)

Just made some bold tactical changes.

FC Puddy will either sink like a sack of shite or stand the slightest chance of mid-table respectability.

And should I remind anyone there's a game week that starts this evening - deadline 1930 for team changes etc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2012)

guess who stuck bale on the bench cos it said he had a chance of not playing


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2012)

Guess who didn't make Bale capt and got knocked out the cup by some jammy bastard who had Krul captain. Krul as captain. FFS!


----------



## poului (Feb 2, 2012)

chelsea loyalty not doing me many favours at the moment.


----------



## SushiMo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm, always play Bale, but have your first reserve as a good one just in case.  If he doesn't play you still get decent points, but if he does.......  
I always have him as captain too, with a logical back up to him - am doing just fine this way!  Unless he's got a broken leg or worse, always keep him in, never on the bench.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2012)

Good week to change cpt back to RVP.


----------



## Lock&Light (Feb 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Good week to change cpt back to RVP.


 
That's what I did too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Good week to change cpt back to RVP.


 
I transferred him out a week or two back


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Good week to change cpt back to RVP.


 
 I was going to go for Silva cos Wenger said he might rest RVP. But I stuck with him in the end. 40 points for him so far.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2012)

gtd 3 bonus so 46 - and a possible re-look at the arteta goal for an assist.Was going with silva until 11.29.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> gtd 3 bonus so 46 - and a possible re-look at the arteta goal for an assist.Was going with silva until 11.29.


RVP has cost me my season. What a wee sex pest.


----------



## starfish (Feb 5, 2012)

Was going to swap Rooney for RVP in my wildcard on friday but changed my mined at the last minute The fat bastard better score a hatrick today.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2012)

And I forgot that Ba was back this week

 ^ lots


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2012)

fairly average week, but still one game to go, I'd like a Bale hatrick please, and a hatrick from Enrique too


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Good week to change cpt back to RVP.


guess who changed rvp to sessignon captain  (altho it could have been worse tbh)


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2012)

rvp is so expensive  and clearly worth it  haven't managed to work out how to get him in - I have got Bale as captain though


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> rvp is so expensive  and clearly worth it  haven't managed to work out how to get him in - I have got Bale as captain though


Which didn't help your H2H DESTRUCTION tonight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2012)

or would







cover that range of feelings?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Which didn't help your H2H DESTRUCTION tonight.


damn !!!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> damn !!!


 Didn't expect enrique not to play either.

But, marty, you were playing with the big boys this week.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Didn't expect enrique not to play either.
> 
> But, marty, you were playing with the big boys this week.


 there are currently 62 bigger boys in the league to me


----------



## starfish (Feb 7, 2012)

Have they just completely changed the format/layout/look of the website in the last 24 hours?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't think so.

I've hung onto top spot in what I'm now calling 'the proper league', but i got done in the head to head and dropped down a spot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> Have they just completely changed the format/layout/look of the website in the last 24 hours?


 
not where i'm sitting.


----------



## starfish (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm, mine is looking definitely weird. My team is no longer in formation on a green pitch & i cant tell who is actually in it now. And for some reason it says Please turn on JavaScript to play Fantasy Premier League just above the adverts at the bottom. Even the username & password logins have moved


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2012)

mine looks the same. 81 points this week


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2012)

starfish said:


> Hmm, mine is looking definitely weird. My team is no longer in formation on a green pitch & i cant tell who is actually in it now. And for some reason it says Please turn on JavaScript to play Fantasy Premier League just above the adverts at the bottom. Even the username & password logins have moved


 
It sounds like your browser and java aren't talking to each other.

You could try pressing F5 / refresh in case it's just a temporary hiccup, or you may need to update java or something.



Paulie Tandoori said:


> mine looks the same. 81 points this week


 


mine looks the same as usual - i've had a crap week...


----------



## starfish (Feb 7, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It sounds like your browser and java aren't talking to each other.
> 
> You could try pressing F5 / refresh in case it's just a temporary hiccup, or you may need to update java or something.
> 
> ...


 
I hope it is temporary. I hate it  Although when you look at the gameweek match scores it shows who scored, got yellow/red cards & assists.


----------



## starfish (Feb 9, 2012)

It all seems back to normal now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2012)

FPL ought to introduce fantasy bungs when we do transfers...


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 26, 2012)

Who captained Ba this week, then?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 5, 2012)

Hehe, I could pose the same Q again!

No play for my captain nor VC, so I failed to make headway on Ba-bers


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2012)

I had the swine - ss too so-3, terrible unless you went fulham


----------



## tarannau (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, it may only be temporary  - with the bonus points not showing and all - but I've finally reached the top. Close the league now.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Well, it may only be temporary - with the bonus points not showing and all - but I've finally reached the top. Close the league now.


 
I've dropped to 3rd in the main league and done you a favour by beating the top team in the head to head, which takes me up to a distant 5th place. Still all to play for.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2012)

Bloody hell, half my team are either crocked or banned!


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Bloody hell, half my team are either crocked or banned!


 
Same here. I think ive only got 9 players with points & 2 of my midfielders managed to clock up a total of 44 minutes between them. The  other one that played missed a penalty, 3 points out of them  . Thank fuck for Rooney though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2012)

my late surge for the interflora cup spot has begun.

i've reached 59th which is the best position of the season so far...


----------



## big eejit (Mar 29, 2012)

Up to 2nd and breathing down the neck of GO Stetsa in 1st like Bill Roach with a young extra on the set of Coronation Street...


----------



## starfish (Apr 2, 2012)

Great. I brought in Van Persie 3 weeks ago, first time all season he's gone 3 weeks without scoring


----------



## poului (Apr 3, 2012)

Valencia.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm hoping for a top 70 place now


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 6, 2012)

Surprised that those most of those with Ba in their team haven't swapped him for Cisse.  I was gonna stick him in my team right when he arrived but then one thing and another etc


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2012)

I did. Was just going to post  reminder - transfer deadline for this gameweek is 4pm *today*.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I did.


Canny move. Here's me thinking arrrrrrrrr Graham would be knocking em in today.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Surprised that those most of those with Ba in their team haven't swapped him for Cisse. I was gonna stick him in my team right when he arrived but then one thing and another etc


I have swapped Cisse for Ba and had a good start to the weekend - the road to the top 70 starts here!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2012)

a great weekend, thanks to Cisse, Dempsey and Arteta


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 8, 2012)

below average here


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmmm...I want to play all 15 of my players next week. Dont know who to leave out.... Currently have Dempsey, Kompany and Walker on the bench for next week


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Hmmm...I want to play all 15 of my players next week. Dont know who to leave out.... Currently have Dempsey, Kompany and Walker on the bench for next week



Sounds like you might be leaving lots of points on the bench there! What's your full team?  Deadline is this morning - 10.30 I think.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2012)

69 points! possibly my best week of the season!


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 9, 2012)

Now I've bought him, I bet that's Cisse's bolt shot for the season.


----------



## poului (Apr 9, 2012)

Gameweek 34 looks interesting. Only half the teams are playing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 9, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Sounds like you might be leaving lots of points on the bench there! What's your full team? Deadline is this morning - 10.30 I think.


 
Full team was Vorm, Evra, Simpson, Assou-Ekoto, Sessegnon, Sigurddson, Dempsey, Bale, Cisee, Jelavic, Van Persie. So, left Kompany, Silva and Walker on the bench but Jelavic didnt play so Silva is auto subbed in.

And next week, I've made two subs (for 4 points) and dumped out Bale and Dempsey and bought in Valencia and Walcott, making sure that I have enough to possibly buy Bale and Dempsey back in so that I have 9 players playing (8 teams not playing next week!)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've dumped Bale from next week, brought in Walcott - Spurs are fading, Arsenal are a form team - surely I will surge up into the top 70 and BEYOND!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2012)

I was going to sell Bale this week but I decided there was deader wood to chop. Goodbye Boswinga. Plus Spurs have a great run-in. Surely they can't continue to be so shit. Can they?

Next few gameweeks look decisive. Very few fixtures next week followed by some big double gameweeks. Complicated.


----------



## starfish (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck, fuckity, fuck. 8 losses in a row now. This time by 1 fucking point, again. What makes it more painful is i had Pilkington as my 3rd choice sub & he scored 9 points but only 2 of my subs got used . Thanks Alan Pardew for giving Ryan Taylor 6 minutes, ya bastard.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 13, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Complicated.


Raaaather. Won't manage a full-line up next wk - probably others with same probs??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2012)

i seem to be making a late surge for mid-table obscurity


----------



## big eejit (Apr 13, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Raaaather. Won't manage a full-line up next wk - probably others with same probs??


 
I'll have 9 on the field for this week - whether they all play or not is a different matter.


----------



## poului (Apr 13, 2012)

and the problem is that if you flood your team with manchester clubs and arsenal now you'll only put yourself in a worse position when all the other big teams play twice a couple of gameweeks later.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just checked mine, only 6 of my squad are playing this week.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Just checked mine, only 6 of my squad are playing this week.


That's pretty harsh tbf


----------



## Me76 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just made two transfers so I have 8 scoring players this week.  That is obviously assuming all of them play!!!


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

Ive got ten on the pitch. Weird week.

Big toss-up between Rooney or RVP for captain. Thoughts?

Rooney at OT is usually a shoo-in. But van persie looked pretty sharp this week.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Ive got ten on the pitch. Weird week.
> 
> Big toss-up between Rooney or RVP for captain. Thoughts?
> 
> Rooney at OT is usually a shoo-in. But van persie looked pretty sharp this week.



I have rooney and rvp but thinking of going with sessignon for capt as they playing wolves who are utter shit. And it means I don't have to choose between roonpig and rvp.


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

Well. one of them's gonna score a hat trick. I doubt it's gonna be sessignon..


----------



## gabi (Apr 13, 2012)

ok ive gone for the granny-shagger. based on the fact that he's the best player in the league imo, by a stretch. and seems to get better as the season gets older, so to speak, no disrespect to grannies there.

rooney to bang in 3.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 19, 2012)

Hanging in there after a couple of average weeks. Couple of points behind the no.2 and about 30 off the lead. Still possible, albeit unlikely amongst all the competition.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Hanging in there after a couple of average weeks. Couple of points behind the no.2 and about 30 off the lead. Still possible, albeit unlikely amongst all the competition.


You need to lost twice in the h2h though as you're miles ahead on the transfer/overall points tiebreaker.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 19, 2012)

The H2H always strikes me as the League Cup equivalent to the main event, but rest assured that its importance will markedly increase in my mind if I win. 

Yes, I'm excited by the prospect of the h2h. It truly is the Champions League of ff trophies.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2012)

Prove it by playing a shit team then.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 19, 2012)

No way Jose. I've got titles elsewhere to fight for, including pub and work leagues. The H2H would be a nice urban bonus mind.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2012)

I might even finish the season on the first page (top 50) of the league table!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have bounced up 6 massive places into the top 70! thanks to a captain performance from cisse - a Silva hatrick and a Richards Hatrick would go down nicely now


----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2012)

I left RVP as captain, Rooney gets a double. 2 defenders on the bench score 11 points my 3 defenders on the pitch score 1. Suppose thats why im down in 50th place or thereabouts


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 25, 2012)

Acquisition tips for the upcoming GW? C'mon...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Acquisition tips for the upcoming GW? C'mon...


 
quite a few PL teams / players have 2 matches this FPL week...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 25, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Acquisition tips for the upcoming GW? C'mon...


 

*Jelavic* - he's on fire at the mo and Everton have Fulham / Stoke in double gameweek then Wolves and Newcastle. And they're playing to finish above Liverpool.

Having said all that a) everyone will be buying him b) my team is currently collapsing around my ears so what do I know.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmm, just sold RVP & Holt & brought in Cisse & Jellybits. Suppose theyll both now go on a 2 game scoreless streak & RVP & Holt will get 4 each.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2012)

slumped to 74th  but 7 of my players have 2 games this week, I'm counting on hatricks for all of them in both of the games


----------



## starfish (Apr 26, 2012)

marty21 said:


> slumped to 74th  but 7 of my players have 2 games this week, I'm counting on hatricks for all of them in both of the games


 
Hope not, well except maybe for Cisse, Sessegnon & maybe Simpson.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 27, 2012)

big eejit said:


> *Jelavic* - he's on fire at the mo and Everton have Fulham / Stoke in double gameweek then Wolves and Newcastle. And they're playing to finish above Liverpool.
> 
> Having said all that a) everyone will be buying him b) my team is currently collapsing around my ears so what do I know.


I have taken your advice.  Not so much to try and pull up from 53rd in the Urban league but I am only 56 points off first in my other league so hope to make up some ground there.

In other news, after only having 7 scoring players in that disastrous FA Cup weekend, I know have 8 who are playing twice!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 28, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I have taken your advice.


 
And I hope you made him captain too!


----------



## Me76 (Apr 29, 2012)

I did!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2012)

I woke up too late to shuffle my team yesterday morning.



I also have a reasonable Newcastle contingent in my team.


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2012)

big eejit said:


> And I hope you made him captain too!


 
I didnt


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I didnt


 
I did.  And I bought Pienaar for a 4 point hit.  

Wish I'd gone the whole hog and bought Howard too as Krul and Vorm have been utterly vanquished.


----------



## poului (May 1, 2012)

99 points and counting this gameweek! Even the players I left on the bench are raking them in. Talk about timing your surge.


----------



## butchersapron (May 1, 2012)

You mean that it's too late?


----------



## poului (May 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You mean that it's too late?


 
well, I'm not going to win any league but after a pretty dreadful season at least I can get a respectable finish!


----------



## purves grundy (May 4, 2012)

Up to 24... thought I was on course to get first spot in another league, but the crafty bastard ahead of me hadn't used his wildcard until now - snagged himself 140 points


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

looking towards next season now, time to rebuild the team - lessons learnt - didn't play the captain well early season, and persisted with certain players who let me down frankly - also was a bit too quick with the wild cards, top 70 finish still possible though


----------



## purves grundy (May 4, 2012)

marty21 said:


> also was a bit too quick with the wild cards


That's defo my lesson learned this time round...


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2012)

I'm in 2nd place, 3 points behind Go Stetsa.

Clearly Go Stetsa should win it from here.

(If it's good enough for Mancini)


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2012)

won a tense 6 pointer with FC J Starfish in the head to head - up to 26th with 2 games to go after flirting with bottom place for several weeks


----------



## tarannau (May 6, 2012)

big eejit said:


> I'm in 2nd place, 3 points behind Go Stetsa.
> 
> Clearly Go Stetsa should win it from here.
> 
> (If it's good enough for Mancini)


 
3rd place here, looking like less than 20 behind going into the final week. Unlikely, but seeing as I sneaked another league win from a similar position last year (last minute transfer Joleon Lescott getting 15 points+ solo iirc) I'm not quite willing to give up quite yet.

It's looking pretty darn good for the other 3 leagues I'm in outside of Urban though, And it looks like I'm prime position in the rufty tufty champions league=like Urban H2H to boot. Victory of some kind will be mine.


----------



## starfish (May 7, 2012)

marty21 said:


> won a tense 6 pointer with FC J Starfish in the head to head - up to 26th with 2 games to go after flirting with bottom place for several weeks


 
 Damn you Van der Vaart  

Its going to be an interesting final round. Luckily theres no relegation


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2012)

I can feel another  coming on


----------



## purves grundy (May 8, 2012)

tarannau said:


> 3rd place here


Ah, that's you is it... you only just scraped a victory over me in the H2H this week, was hoping for glory. Changed my captain at last minute from vP to Rooney


----------



## big eejit (May 14, 2012)

None of the reports of Man City's dramatic victory that I've read have mentioned that Aguero's goal also handed the Urban Fantasy League to Go Stetsa!

Well done on pipping me to the league title by 2 sodding points. If RvP hadn't picked a booking in Arsenal game I'd have drawn for top spot!

Very tight season - tighter than the Premier league in fact.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 14, 2012)

it still says "in progress" here - are there still bonus points to come?

the title could still change hands in stoppage time 

(and as things stand, I haven't made the top 50 - )


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2012)

top 70 finish! - even though it says I'm 71st - I'm joint 70th


----------



## purves grundy (May 15, 2012)

A poor final day... still, 25th is a cause for happiness.


----------



## tarannau (May 15, 2012)

big eejit said:


> None of the reports of Man City's dramatic victory that I've read have mentioned that Aguero's goal also handed the Urban Fantasy League to Go Stetsa!
> 
> Well done on pipping me to the league title by 2 sodding points. If RvP hadn't picked a booking in Arsenal game I'd have drawn for top spot!
> 
> Very tight season - tighter than the Premier league in fact.


 
Commiserations chap. It was a close run thing indeed. Never could quite make the final push to the top again myself - poised and within a few points I managed to throw any lingering chances away with my cursed transfers of Sagna and then Toure over the past couple of weeks. Not quite the impact hoped for.

Still, a creditable third for me and 1st in the H2H on Urban, plus three league victories elsewhere. (Almost) champions.


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2012)

big eejit said:


> None of the reports of Man City's dramatic victory that I've read have mentioned that Aguero's goal also handed the Urban Fantasy League to Go Stetsa!
> 
> Well done on pipping me to the league title by 2 sodding points. If RvP hadn't picked a booking in Arsenal game I'd have drawn for top spot!
> 
> Very tight season - tighter than the Premier league in fact.


 you snatched defeat from the jaws of victory!
Congrats Go Stetsa!


----------



## big eejit (May 15, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Commiserations chap. It was a close run thing indeed. Never could quite make the final push to the top again myself - poised and within a few points I managed to throw any lingering chances away with my cursed transfers of Sagna and then Toure over the past couple of weeks. Not quite the impact hoped for.
> 
> Still, a creditable third for me and 1st in the H2H on Urban, plus three league victories elsewhere. (Almost) champions.


 
Well done on the H2H victory!

Who is Go Stetsa btw?


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2012)

My solidly mid-table mediocrity (49th) was actually the best result I've had in the ~4 years I've been playing.   

So now the Euros!  Has anyone found any good Euro FF options yet?  The Official FPL site has taken prime position for the EPL game these days - what's the equivalent for international tournaments?  The ones I've tried before have been pretty flawed and crap.


----------



## anchorage (May 23, 2012)

McDonald's fantasy football league.
Code is 112048-26292 if anyone wants to join.


----------



## anchorage (May 23, 2012)

Head to Head is 112048-26311.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2012)

Is that for Euro 2012?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2012)

Meh. I think it's a bit late to wait for bonus points. 51st in the league / 29th in the H2H.



I'm in the process of joining the euro league thingy - Catford Feline State team now up and running. ("independent feline republic of catford" wouldn't fit)

and



anchorage said:


> Head to Head is 112048-2631.


 
is there a number missing? It doesn't like that, with or without the dot.

ETA - and hmm at having to adopt a team that plays in Europe.  I've become a Stoke City supporter for the duration...


----------



## anchorage (May 23, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Meh. I think it's a bit late to wait for bonus points. 51st in the league / 29th in the H2H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Should have an extra 1 at the end, sorry.


----------



## anchorage (May 23, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is that for Euro 2012?


 

Yes.


----------



## anchorage (May 23, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Meh. I think it's a bit late to wait for bonus points. 51st in the league / 29th in the H2H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Rangers are in Europe. YES.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 29, 2012)

I'm in. I found that quite hard to select 15 players with that budget.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2012)

I know sod all about any players outside the Prem, but I'm in late for the lulz anyway.  Signed up with my spam trap BS Windows Live account, so I'm listed as my alter-ego 'Dan Yeats'.

Then stamato na tragoutho pote, Oee, Agia Pelagia Ole Ole!

Hate the McD's site, it sucks compared to the EPL one.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 7, 2012)

When's the new FPL season start ie when can one start messing about with a new team?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 7, 2012)

Doesn't seem to say on their website. No doubt that bloke will be along soon to do his annual post to kick off the U75 league.


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone used this app?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...SwxLDEsImNvbS5naWRkeWFudF9zb2Z0d2FyZS5mZmIiXQ..

Manage your EPL FF team on the go.  Looks pretty tasty, but would rather hear if anyone's tried it before buying it.



?


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 11, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Doesn't seem to say on their website. No doubt that bloke will be along soon to do his annual post to kick off the U75 league.


Ah, just opened an email i'd overlooked... 'mid-July'. Nicely vague, unless it's up bang on noon on the 15th.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 11, 2012)

I think player prices might be announced tomorrow. Wonder how much Gylffi will cost.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2012)

Corax said:


> Has anyone used this app?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...SwxLDEsImNvbS5naWRkeWFudF9zb2Z0d2FyZS5mZmIiXQ..
> 
> ...



I bought it last season - real life saver a number of times. Thing works fine.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 12, 2012)

Premier League is slowly releasing player values via Twitter. Teasers.







*Premier League* ‏@*premierleague* 
Here are today's three player values: Eden Hazard (CHE) £9.5m, Pavel Pogrebnyak (RDG) £5m and Park Ji-Sung (QPR) £6m. ‪#*fpl* 

Thursday’s player values will include new signings Gylfi Sigurdsson (TOT) and Shinji Kagawa (MUN). ‪#*fpl*


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I bought it last season - real life saver a number of times. Thing works fine.



Thanks. I'll splurge a couple of quid on it once I've a bit of space on my phone then.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Eden Hazard (CHE) £9.5m


Worth being one ventricle of the heart of midfield? I think I would...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2012)

I learnt a lot last season - this year I'm using my experience as a Fantasy League Manager to aim high - top 50 or bust


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I learnt a lot last season - this year I'm using my experience as a Fantasy League Manager to aim high - top 50 or bust


Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!


 The fantasy board have given me a vote of confidence


----------



## big eejit (Jul 18, 2012)

The FPL player list is now available:

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/player-list/

Hart, Kompany, Silva and RVP top the price lists.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 19, 2012)

The game's open.

Gentlemen (and ladies?) pick your teams!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

same password? I can't seem to log in .


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 20, 2012)

same password, a bit of faffing about at the start.

Cisse - 9.5m. Ouch.

Anyway, hooray!


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 20, 2012)

Have we got a league code for an U75 league yet?


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 20, 2012)

There is now : Roll Up Folks 

37080-12400


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## big eejit (Jul 20, 2012)

juice_terry said:


> There is now : Roll Up Folks
> 
> 37080-12400


 
You see I did that last year cos there was no sign of the bloke who started this thread. He just needs to reactivate last year's league and everyone will automatically be in it. But then he turned up to make his annual post and start the league and some mod removed my thread.

But as he's never here I reckon we go with the new league. But you'd best start a new thread. Which will probably be deleted when that fella rocks up...


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok Pal will do


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in!

I'm Dan Yeats on there. Which is no more my name than Corax is.  I'll be damned if I'm going to risk one of you lot stalking me and sniffing my knickers and that.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in both: Chieftainham Hotspur

Auto filled the team but will be selecting proper next week


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll lock this thread so people can switch to the new 2012-13 one.

New thread is http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fantasy-football-league-2012-13.296510/


----------

